# Sealing metal to wood and galvanized paint



## Alexz7272 (Sep 9, 2016)

I got twilo large windowells for free off craigslist and am using them as roofing for some enclosures. They are not finished just yet as I am waiting on the metal for the backside to enclose them, but I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on how I can seal the sporadic gaps between the metal and the wood? The second one we will be completely framing out so it is tall enough for the alpacas, this one is for the goats and sheep. 
Second question, they are rusted on the outside. Thinking of wire brushes it the best I can then coating it with a galvanized paint? Any suggestions or advice? Thank you!


----------



## micah wotring (Sep 9, 2016)

Nice! IDK much but maybe someone else can help.
Great Idea tho!


----------



## babsbag (Sep 9, 2016)

Those are neat looking. I would use a primer that is a rust converter. There are more than a few out there, Loctite makes one and I believe Rustoleum does too. Then you a good spray paint, doesn't have to be galvanized. 

As far as the gaps how about a sticky back foam that they use for metal roofing. Stick it to the wood and then sit the window well on top of it. 

Something like this. 
https://www.amazon.com/Emseal-AST-A...t_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=JEW1GF7ZAKBGFBQBMY5S


----------



## babsbag (Sep 9, 2016)

I didn't notice the goats until I just looked at your pictures again.   Gotta love 'em


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 9, 2016)

Were it me, I route a groove out of the top 4x4 wide enough for the sill to sit down inside it. Wouldn't have to be more than ~1/4 inch deep I'd think. That will also help keep the animals from pushing the window well off the top of the base. The 4x4 wood is PT, so a little water or moisture shouldn't be an initial issue. Then I'd get a good outside caulk or even roofing tar, and lay a good bead down in the groove, then set the basement window wells down inside it. You shouldn't need to tack them down with nails or anything, but of course you could. Then I would lay another layer of sealant over the top of the sill. Actually that liquid rubber they advertise on TV... flex seal liquid comes to mind... starts out liquid then dries to a flexible rubber. You could drill down through the whole thing and drive a couple of rebar stakes down through into the ground to hold it all in one spot.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 9, 2016)

I like @Latestarter idea but don't bother with the Flex Seal, that stuff isn't worth the can the pack it in.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 9, 2016)

You mean it didn't float your (air) boat Babs?   I've never tried it so have no recommendation either way... Any similar product would do just fine, even more caulk.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 10, 2016)

https://www.rustoleum.com/product-catalog/consumer-brands/stops-rust/rusty-metal-primer/
or
https://www.rustoleum.com/product-catalog/consumer-brands/stops-rust/rust-reformer/
Follow the directions and paint with a good exterior final coat.

For the gaps. 
Screw the roof down to the 4x4 and use this stuff to fill the gaps. 
If you haven't used it before, less is more till you get the hang of how much to apply. It expands a LOT. Wear gloves!! It's a bit messy, and a pita to get off of your skin and clothes. Keep a rag handy to keep the end of the nozzle cleaned off as you go along the seam. Once it hardens (minutes) you will need a razor knife to go along and trim off the excess.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/GREAT-ST...acks-Insulating-Foam-Sealant-162848/100003351


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 10, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I didn't notice the goats until I just looked at your pictures again.   Gotta love 'em


Goats ?


----------



## babsbag (Sep 10, 2016)

Bossroo said:


> Goats ?



standing on top of the window well.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 10, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> You mean it didn't float your (air) boat Babs?



The only thing floating after I used it was the inside of my coop.


----------



## animalmom (Sep 10, 2016)

That foam stuff @greybeard suggested works like a charm, but do trim it well once it is dry as goats will nibble/chew on anything within lip reach.

Also, @Alexz7272, you find the best stuff!  Just think what you could do with a junk yard, which is something my DH often says would send me to the moon.  Love me a junk yard!


----------



## babsbag (Sep 10, 2016)

And wear gloves when applying it, it gets on your hands and it is a pain to remove


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 10, 2016)

babsbag said:


> standing on top of the window well.


At least on my monitor ...   NO goat is to be seen anywhere on the 3 photos  !  I see only sheep.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 10, 2016)

Bossroo said:


> At least on my monitor ...   NO goat is to be seen anywhere on the 3 photos  !  I see only sheep.


You don't see the 2 goats in the 4th picture? Hmm, you said 3 photos, there is a 4th, don't know why you aren't seeing that one.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 10, 2016)

Weird, there are 4 pictures. Maybe you just block out all goat pictures


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 10, 2016)

babsbag said:


> Weird, there are 4 pictures. Maybe you just block out all goat pictures


NAH !  I guess that the photo just didn't come through on my computer screen.
Goats taste just GREAT when they come off a pit BBQ .  I did goats ( our then 7 year old daughter was thrilled to finally escort a young goat weather to an event as guest of honor) as well as lambs / sheep often for large Business and University get togethers at our place.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 12, 2016)

@animalmom I would LOVE a junkyard! I'm also always on the lookout for anything that can be re-used. I hate buying things new if I can help it! 

@Latestarter Thank you! I did bolt them down with 6 inch lag bolts because I knew those brats, I mean lovies, *cough cough* would be ALL over it as soon as I got it standing up! I am realizing I should've gotten some pictures of of the outside area too, I'll have to grab a better photo after work. Roofing tar is ingenius actually, thank you!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 12, 2016)

@Bossroo 
Can you see them now?


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 12, 2016)

They're so cute!!


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 13, 2016)

Alexz7272 said:


> @Bossroo
> Can you see them now?
> 
> View attachment 21691 View attachment 21692


Yes, thank you.  But the photos are quite dark and harder to see the animals.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 13, 2016)

animalmom said:


> That foam stuff @greybeard suggested works like a charm, but do trim it well once it is dry as goats will nibble/chew on anything within lip reach.
> 
> Also, @Alexz7272, you find the best stuff!  Just think what you could do with a junk yard, which is something my DH often says would send me to the moon.  Love me a junk yard!



Careful what you wish for..there's a very fine thin line between 'good stuff' and hoarding. I spent 18 months of my life in ''06-07 cleaning up my father's estate. Sent off nearly 30 rollon-rolloff 8'x8'x20' long dumpsters, and that was just the stuff that couldn't be sent to scrap iron yard or be legally burned. It was miserable, dirty nasty hard work, and truly took a lot out of me. I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 13, 2016)

If you use the spray-in expanding foam, you can mask off  the areas outside the meal lips, (2" masking tape) and all you will have to do then is trim straight down with a knife inside and out, and when you pull the tape off, the excess hardened foam will come up with the tape.


----------

